
Qt Company will turn all releases commercial only for the next 12 months - turrini
https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2020q2/006098.html
======
nabla9
That's the minimum they have to do under the contract between KDE and Qt
Company. Qt core/essentials must be released under open source license after
12 months.
[https://kde.org/community/whatiskde/Software_License_Agreeme...](https://kde.org/community/whatiskde/Software_License_Agreement_2015.pdf)

If you look at what Qt is doing, their business is moving away from the KDE
type uses. They get their money from embedded and appliances. Qt on MCU's
moves Qt more into this direction.

------
pabs3
The official KDAB position:

[https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-
community/2020q2/006101.h...](https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-
community/2020q2/006101.html)

